# Pine Log hog with a 17HMR, Pics Update



## stiles1682 (Dec 30, 2012)

Went hunting with my nephew up on pine log Saturday morning. Ended up running up on some pigs bout 40 yds out and my nephew took a shot right behind the shoulder on a big sow. She ran bout 25 yds and piled up. That 17 jacketed hollow point went through the ribs, heart, lung and lodged in the skin on the opposite side. I've hunted Pine log for years and this is the second hog we've taken. Sure was fun though.  I have pics on my iPhone but don't know how to post pics.  Oh yea, I missed the one I shot at.  Tried to take a head shot as they ran off. Didn't work well though. The 17 with hollow points is very reliable when you put it behind the shoulder. Had a hole big as my thumb through th heart.


----------



## buckeroo (Dec 30, 2012)

Yessir, don't dare underestimate how bad to the bone a 17HMR with the correct shot placement can be. 

I am curious if you can tell me exactly which brand and type bullets you were shooting? I am curious if I have what you used in my stash of 17 ammo. Congrats on the hog!!


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats on the public pork!


----------



## Sniper62 (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats-How big? Were they out in the open or the thick stuff?
 If you e-mail the pics to your regular e-mail then you can upload them using the web site "tiny pics" and post that way. I'm sure there are other ways but thats all I know. 
I got one in Pine Log Friday.


----------



## stiles1682 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sniper62 said:


> Congrats-How big? Were they out in the open or the thick stuff?
> If you e-mail the pics to your regular e-mail then you can upload them using the web site "tiny pics" and post that way. I'm sure there are other ways but thats all I know.
> I got one in Pine Log Friday.



Yea man!  It was bout as long as me, maybe I can get the pics uploaded. The one I missed was spotted like yours. Burns me up that I missed it, my nephew been ragging me. We were using those CCI TNT jacketed hollow points.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 31, 2012)

Ya'll are KILLEN me!!

Thats it.....I WILL be there this week.........I did Not go last week and BOTH of you guy get one!!



JK!! Way to go Man!  Congrats to your Nephew on a TOUGH TOUGH Pig to kill! 

 Text me the pics and I wil get them uploaded!!

You can also get a Photobucket account to save ALL your pic in and dont worry about losing them ever.......that is where I store all mine. My Iphone has a Photobucket App and any time I take a photo with it, it asks me if I want to upload it............then I go on the GON forum on my PC, log into Photobucket and copy and paste them..........


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 31, 2012)

oh, and heck yea on the .17HMR........No doubter!


----------



## madison daniel (Dec 31, 2012)

Is it just open to hunt now with small game rifles


----------



## Okie Hog (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats on the porker.  Rimfires do a good job on hogs when they're shot right.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 31, 2012)

madison daniel said:


> Is it just open to hunt now with small game rifles



Hey Brother, go to the Regs on Line and get a magazine.......I have several around the house there is a Link at the top of General hunting and a bunch of other sub-forums here...........the dates change and are different on different WMAs, hence the desire to go to Cohutta once in a while etc.......

Pinelog is on Page 42. right now we have Small game season through Jan 9. 
Then the Special Hog Hunt which means bring your cannons.......Its Jan 11-13(Sign In)

Then back to small game, til Feb 7, then hog dog Feb 9 & 10, then small game again etc etc...........all you need is a HUnting license and WMA stamp!


----------



## madison daniel (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks man


----------



## pnome (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome!  Congrats!!!  Defiantly surprised by the performance of that. 17


----------



## Showman (Jan 1, 2013)

Don't underestimate the .17HMR.  It will put a Smackdown on game with the right ammo and shot placement.  Unless you want a Grey Squirrel skinned, gutted, and cooked when it hits the ground, try to do a head shot only (don't axe me hows I kno'd that).


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 1, 2013)

*We got Pics!!*

Here are a few photos, of that Pinelog Hog..........a Sweet Little .17 too


----------



## stiles1682 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks bfriendly!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 1, 2013)

stiles1682 said:


> Thanks bfriendly!



My Pleasure!


----------



## trackmaster (Jan 2, 2013)

Everybody I have talked to say its impossible to get a hog out of there. During small game do you have to check in or sign in? Oh and that's a fine looking porker.


----------



## pnome (Jan 2, 2013)

trackmaster said:


> Everybody I have talked to say its impossible to get a hog out of there. During small game do you have to check in or sign in? Oh and that's a fine looking porker.



Not "impossible" but there is a good bit of luck involved.

No need to either check in or sign in during small game season.  Just bring your walking boots because the gates are usually closed.  Check the board at the check station to see if the gates are open.  If you see an open gate during small game dates, you're taking a gamble by driving in.  It might be closed and locked when you try to leave.


----------



## trackmaster (Jan 2, 2013)

That's a good piece of advice. Cause I woods hate to take out a gate. Lol. Might try it out this weekend.


----------



## deadend (Jan 2, 2013)

Gotta be smarter than a dead hog when planning a course of action to get it out.


----------



## Matt58vt (Jan 2, 2013)

I live on some family land in the pine log mtn area. Its not uncommon for me to see 15+ hogs on one picture on a consistent basis on one of my cams. O they are there for sure, some pretty big ones.


----------



## trackmaster (Jan 2, 2013)

That's what I like to hear. And not scared to walk. And I have a deer dolly. That should work pretty decent. Matt just throwing it out there. If you ever need help taking out those pesky pigs. I got a good friend and a dad that would love to help.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Thats killer man!  Great lookin swine.  Awesome shooting.


----------



## nockemstiff (Jan 3, 2013)

Good one!


----------



## slappy26 (Jan 10, 2013)

Come on!!! a .17 hmr!!! you could kill time with one of those, I hear they'll bounce right off the skin. Matter of fact I hear you weren't even on Pine Log hunting, I heard it was somewhere near Macon.

On a serious note IF you think you'd like to Bust the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - out of some Coyotes with the new fangled electronic noise projecting calling mocheen you got from Santa Clause I told Big Ben we need to head to the Hunting Camp in Dry Branch and tear the Yote's up some weekend.  by the way, Its Travis


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 10, 2013)

slappy26 said:


> Come on!!! a .17 hmr!!! you could kill time with one of those, I hear they'll bounce right off the skin. Matter of fact I hear you weren't even on Pine Log hunting, I heard it was somewhere near Macon.
> 
> On a serious note IF you think you'd like to Bust the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - out of some Coyotes with the new fangled electronic noise projecting calling mocheen you got from Santa Clause I told Big Ben we need to head to the Hunting Camp in Dry Branch and tear the Yote's up some weekend.  by the way, Its Travis



Gettem!!


----------



## stiles1682 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yea man, need to try that new call out! We need to head down there for a weekend, never hunted in Macon but hear its pretty eat up. Saw it had some bi Six pointers on it too! I hear youve really tricked out your 17 HMR as well!


----------



## arbull (Jan 16, 2013)

nice shooting


----------

